# How many keyboard short cuts can you remember?



## davidedric (Nov 10, 2014)

In my case it's not very many.  I realistically use no more than half a dozen.   I know this may be down to old age, decrepitude, lack of practice and so on, but how many do you use regularly?   In my case it is exacerbated by using a tablet (so the keyboard is not quite so easily in reach).   And when I try to remember Photoshop commands as well, my brain stops working 

Dave


----------



## Chris_M (Nov 10, 2014)

Victoria has a complete list of Keyboard shortcuts available from her blog site:
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/free-downloads/


----------



## davidedric (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes I know.  I have them printed off.  But I can't remember them.  So I use the menus.   Good grief, is it just me?

P.S. This is meant to be a bit off the wall in the Lounge


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Nov 11, 2014)

Within each module-  [ CTRL+/ ] shows a shortcut screen.!  (remember thats  [CTRL+ the key with ? on it ].)

Also [ CTRL+, ]  opens preferences (remember that's [ CTRL+ the key with < on it ]. )


----------



## tspear (Nov 11, 2014)

davidedric said:


> In my case it's not very many.  I realistically use no more than half a dozen.   I know this may be down to old age, decrepitude, lack of practice and so on, but how many do you use regularly?   In my case it is exacerbated by using a tablet (so the keyboard is not quite so easily in reach).   And when I try to remember Photoshop commands as well, my brain stops working
> 
> Dave



When I am working in Lr, I use a couple dozen. But almost every  time I start the application I have to go search for the shortcuts because I have forgotten them. Yes, I am that old...

Tim


----------



## Jimmsp (Nov 11, 2014)

davidedric said:


> .... Good grief, is it just me?



No - you are not alone.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 11, 2014)

It's not just you!  I wrote the shortcuts sheet and I can't remember most of them.  I'd guess I can remember 50+, but there's a lot more I can't remember.


----------



## Jack Henry (Nov 12, 2014)

Dave 

I use an app on the iMac called 'Cheat Sheet'. It holds shortcut keys for many apps.

Find info here
http://www.mediaatelier.com/CheatSheet/


----------



## Jack Henry (Feb 23, 2015)

Need a new keyboard for Lightroom?


----------



## AndreasM (Feb 23, 2015)

As far as I remember I use exactly 2 shortcuts.

- "Quick Collection" which I assigned to Key Q
- and X for rejecting photos

Everything else I do with the mouse.
I even deactivated (where possible) most of the other shortcuts to make the menus less cluttered.


----------



## snapper (Mar 26, 2015)

> Within each module- [ CTRL+/ ] shows a shortcut screen.! (remember thats [CTRL+ the key with ? on it ].)


 - just tried that on my Mac and it beeped! For me, it's Cmd / - very useful though.

This is a really nice web app that shows you shortcuts for Lightroom (and it's version based), photoshop and others...
http://waldobronchart.github.io/ShortcutMapper/#AdobeLightroom


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Mar 27, 2015)

> For me, it's Cmd /


Thanks Snapper, yep I'm a windows guy, forgot you Mac crowd,  so its  Cmd/Ctrl + /
One shortcut to remember!


----------



## acquacow (Mar 27, 2015)

I actually use a programmable gamepad (Logitech G13) and programmed all my most-used keys into it... now they are laid out where I want them to be and I don't have to move my hand to reach them.


----------



## StevenGotz (May 9, 2015)

I can't remember many, but I just found this web site through the Adobe forums in a thread about shortcuts. I don't know if this will get to the right person, but I just wanted to say "Thanks!!!" Supplying the PDF is going above and beyond the call of duty and is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 9, 2015)

You're very welcome Steven - and welcome to the forum!


----------



## tainguyen (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm losing the use of my fingers as each year goes by, I struggle more.  I want voice control


----------



## Jack Henry (Jun 12, 2015)

Maybe use one of these from Sonder Design


----------



## Jack Henry (Jun 17, 2015)

Here is a nice version of cheat sheets for Photoshop & Lightroom


----------

